# Modifier son démarrage



## rsca4ever (28 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Existe-il un utilitaire ou un quelconque moyen de changer l'affreux son de démarrage de mon Macbook Air ? Je précise que je suis sous Mavericks 

Merci et bonne soirée !


----------



## pascalformac (28 Décembre 2013)

le changer c'est peu probable

mais le  démarrage sans le  son typique démarrage Mac ( le chime) c'est très possible
(plein de sujets là dessus)

ceci étant dit, ce son a aussi un rôle clef 
il sert   d'élément de diagnostic santé du mac
( c'est à dire son absence  est un signal d'anomalie sur le mac)


----------



## macomaniac (28 Décembre 2013)

Salut *rsca4ever*.



pascalformac a dit:


> mais le  démarrage sans le  son typique démarrage Mac ( le chime) c'est très possible (plein de sujets là dessus)



&#9757;&#65038;​Regarde ici (#3), où je délayais déjà le _laconisme_ d'un nommé *Pascal*  qui toise du haut de l'affiche ce gribouillis subalterne


----------



## Powerdom (28 Décembre 2013)

Mais où va-ton ? Un Mac qui ne fait pas ce son caractéristique au démarrage ce n'est plus un Mac


----------



## rsca4ever (28 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour les réponses ! 
Avouez quand même que ce son est juste dégueulasse ! Ca m'a choqué la première fois que j'ai allumé mon Mac ^^


----------



## Powerdom (29 Décembre 2013)

Ça fait plus de 20 ans que j'entends ces sons légèrement différent selon les machines, cela ne m'a jamais -choqué-


----------



## macomaniac (29 Décembre 2013)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ça fait plus de 20 ans que j'entends ces sons légèrement différent selon les machines, cela ne m'a jamais -choqué



&#9757;&#65038;

L'inauguration de mon premier Mac (_Palourde_ : OS 8.6) a eu sur moi un effet de _révélation_ foudroyante : j'étais '_misochime_' (c'est-à-dire le 'suppôt' naturel  d'une de ces «_antipathies chymiques_» dont parlaient les anciens '_alchimistes_')...

[Lorsque les petits '_AppleScripts_' qui coupaient le son au démarrage pour le rallumer à l'ouverture de session ont cessé de fonctionner avec l'abandon de Mac OS 9, je suis passé à l'art du '_LogoutHook_' combiné au '_LoginHook_' (pour m'exprimer en '_Volapük_' informatique), vérifiant l'assertion _Rousseauiste_ selon laquelle ce sont les '_passions_' qui stimulent notre '_entendement_'.]​


----------

